# How do you pay/receive your commission money?



## Naosrain (May 8, 2015)

I only know how to use paypal, but apparently not all people use it. A lot of people I see don't even have accounts there, so I was wondering what you guys use to get money for your commissions? Is it Paypal or some other site? What is the most convenient for you? Thanks for reading hope you answer ^^


----------



## Zenia (May 8, 2015)

I use PayPal. It is the most convenient for me.
However, if a fellow Canadian wanted to use Interac online, I'd do that too... it would cost them $1.50, but they can send money directly to my bank account that way. (It is how my sister/roommate gives me her half of the rent/utilities.)


----------



## FireFeathers (May 13, 2015)

Small unmarked bills in denominations less than 10 dollars, put into a big sack with a dollar sign on it. 

Paypal.


----------



## RailRide (May 14, 2015)

On a couple of occasions, I've been paid at conventions for take-home digital commissions.

A couple of clients pay me via Western Union. On my end, there's a WU agent within walking distance (as in, I can see it from the end of my block), but the payment can be sent online. Sender provides the recipient's name and address + sender's name and city/state, and receive a transfer number which is relayed to the recipient (me), which I provide to the agent with an ID + sender's name and city/state and the transfer number on a form. Upon payment I release a download link to the commissioner, since my policy is to let them see it in all its glory before anyone else. The time between sending the transfer number and receiving the link can be as little as 10-15 minutes if I'm at home.

(inb4 "why don't you use PayPal--everyone else does?")

I have used Paypal a number of times as a guest--it's the sole payment processor of certain online stores and some conventions. I haven't set up an account with them because I've heard too many horror stories to let them have access to the bank account where important keep-the-roof-over-my-head stuff goes on. I haven't been motivated to set up a separate checking account to link to a PP account (a security measure practiced by some) since I don't actually _need_ to do commissions to make ends meet--it's mostly for the challenge of drawing characters and ideas not of my own creation.

---PCJ


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

First name Pay, last name Pal.


----------



## Maugryph (May 14, 2015)

only PayPal at the moment. Anyone, even those without a PayPal account can pay a paypal invoice


----------



## Spiderdragon (May 17, 2015)

I use Paypal quite a bit, and recently have begun to use E-Transfers as well. In person as well because I have a local client base.


----------



## Lhune (May 17, 2015)

PayPal or wire transfer, but PayPal is preferred.


----------



## Naosrain (May 22, 2015)

ah So paypal is the best then. Glad I am using it XD


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2015)

Paypal. I kind of have to, living in Australia. I have taken the occasional bank transfer from Aussie clients though.


----------

